# How do I care for Moths & Grasshoppers?



## Meadow98684 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been outside and I'm finding baby grasshoppers and TONS of moths everywhere. I got a great idea: Catch em all! Haha, kidding. In all seriousness, what do Grasshoppers and Moths need to live? Food? Misting? Can they be kept together? How should their enclosure be setup? Leaves, grass, etc...

Thanks in advance for kindly responding to my questions.


----------



## massaman (Jun 27, 2012)

grasshoppers might eat them moths and you should ask this in a different subject!


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jun 27, 2012)

...How do I delete this topic and move it somewhere else..?


----------



## massaman (Jun 28, 2012)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showforum=13


----------



## eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't think it's off-topic here. The question is about how to care for mantis food, there are tons of posts in here about keeping flies, etc.

I'm curious about the answers in any case.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jun 30, 2012)

Meadow98684 said:


> I've been outside and I'm finding baby grasshoppers and TONS of moths everywhere. I got a great idea: Catch em all! Haha, kidding. In all seriousness, what do Grasshoppers and Moths need to live? Food? Misting? Can they be kept together? How should their enclosure be setup? Leaves, grass, etc...
> 
> Thanks in advance for kindly responding to my questions.


umm, do you mean as food or as pets?


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, for feeding to mantids.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 1, 2012)

grasshoppers:

http://www.ehow.com/how_5864866_care-grasshoppers.html

http://insected.arizona.edu/ghopperrear.htm

very good video with info:

moths:

depends on the species. find out what the specific moth eats (Most adult moths don't even eat!). If you are raising larvae/caterpillars:

http://www.butterflyschool.org/teacher/raising.html

moths should probably just be fed to mantids immediately.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 1, 2012)

finished setup:

just down-scale that


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jul 8, 2012)

great info man. i caught 10 moths last night...very easy, just keep porch light on and wait.


----------

